# Footwear for the surf



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Iâ€™m in the market for a pair of shoes for wading in the surf. For years I just wore an old pair of Vans. I saw a pair of Simms wading boots that looked pretty good. I just want to get some feed back on what you guys are using. Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks

I found this while looking for surf shoes and thought it was funny. Cheers!

http://www.onthewater.com/on-the-waters-guide-to-surfcasting-gear/


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I clicked on the site and scrolled a little. Between the hefty prices, unecessay excess gear and hardcore decked out camera models, good stuff! I have a pair of Simms zipit booties and they work great.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I just go with some croc water shoes. Not meant for sucking mud but great on sand, easy on and off and easy on the wallet.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Croc swift water I think they are. Full neoprene and rubber booties seems like overkill for our typical surf conditions. The crocs protect you from the occasional stepped on crab or odd chunk of metal or glass, but let your toes wiggle and breathe vs being enclosed in a neoprene tomb.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I'm always barefooted and praying!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

karstopo said:


> Croc swift water I think they are. Full neoprene and rubber booties seems like overkill for our typical surf conditions. The crocs protect you from the occasional stepped on crab or odd chunk of metal or glass, but let your toes wiggle and breathe vs being enclosed in a neoprene tomb.


I wear crocks too! Very soft on the feet and the back! I used to wear zip up neoprenes but had to stop due to there not being much cushion on the souls. The sand is rough on the back and feet.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Have never needed anything more than my oldest tennies. Usually the same ones I mow the grass in.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

I wear Keens, usually. Or I go barefoot. Or I have a pair of thigh-high waders that I wear when it's cold. Just depends on which beach and when.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Rawpower said:


> Iâ€™m in the market for a pair of shoes for wading in the surf. For years I just wore an old pair of Vans. I saw a pair of Simms wading boots that looked pretty good. I just want to get some feed back on what you guys are using. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


lol that list is great. Can you imagine dressing like that every time you wanted to donate a coupla skrimps?

So, I mentioned that I usually wear keens, but my whole surf fishing ensemble usually goes something like this:

$116.10

Dollar store polarized sunglasses ($1)
Pony-o ($0.10)
white tank top ($5)
usually no bra ($0)
bikini bottoms ($30)
keens ($80)
beer and/or something smokeable ($depends)


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Usually barefoot


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

If I ever showed up on the beach like that I hope someone would have the common decency to shoot me. In the summertime I'm usually barefoot unless there's a bunch of sharp shells than I wear a old pair of shoes. For the winter when I'm fishing on the clay I find some cheep cleats on clearance at academy for around $20. They look stupid, but not as stupid as when you slip and fall.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

if it's sketchy vibrum 5 fingers.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

That website/article is generally geared towards surf fishing in the Northeast... off rock cliffs, being pounded by waves, etc. You need that stuff by all means up there. On our beaches, grab an old pair of tennis shoes.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I go barefoot. I've been rethinking it since my last 2 trips though. First one, my toes bumped either a flounder or stingray, and last time I stepped on and got pinched on the toe by a blue crab, LOL.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

BrandonFox said:


> That website/article is generally geared towards surf fishing in the Northeast... off rock cliffs, being pounded by waves, etc. You need that stuff by all means up there. On our beaches, grab an old pair of tennis shoes.


Catch them Stripaahs. 20 years ago, I waded Texas style on South Beach in Chatham MA. I passed a few wade fishermen decked out like the ones in the link, but not as fancy. I had fun with my 6'6" Allstar Rod, super spook and curado. The 60 something degree water made me wish I was decked out like the models. But I didn't have to wade very deep and caught the snot out of 5-7 pound stripers.

The guy next to me had a line of naked stakes in the sand running towards the shore. I couldn't figure out what they were for until the tide started rolling in. He was out on a spit of sand and the stakes marked the way back. I was on a similar spit. In between and all around was deeper water. I got off the bar lickety spit. 12 foot tides come in quick.


----------



## LoneStar832 (Sep 17, 2015)

Wear a pair of wool socks and a pair of cheap neoprene wading boots that you would typically wear with your breathable waders. A pair of magellans at academy will cost you 20. Don't forget the socks unless you want blisters.:texasflag


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Billygoat said:


> I go barefoot. I've been rethinking it since my last 2 trips though. First one, my toes bumped either a flounder or stingray, and last time I stepped on and got pinched on the toe by a blue crab, LOL.


I stepped on a good sized crab last time out on the 1st bar, scared the chum out of me. TONS of current that day, no way Crocs would have worked due to their tendency to want to float. I like the Vibrams but they get shell inside and eat up your feet quick. Still looking for a good normalish looking shoe, old pair of sneakers so far is it I guess but I hate having soggy feet for hours at a time.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

justletmein said:


> I stepped on a good sized crab last time out on the 1st bar, scared the chum out of me. TONS of current that day, no way Crocs would have worked due to their tendency to want to float. I like the Vibrams but they get shell inside and eat up your feet quick. Still looking for a good normalish looking shoe, old pair of sneakers so far is it I guess but I hate having soggy feet for hours at a time.


http://www.cabelas.com/product/CROC...gclid=CPjmquu5z8wCFYqPfgodtxUHpg&gclsrc=aw.ds

These swift water aren't your normal crocs, they stay on much better and you can usually wiggle out any bits of shell.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

For me fishing the surf in the summer and winter are two completely different things with two different approaches. In the summer I'm using light tackle with lures and fishing the second bar, so I'm barefoot. In the winter I'm using heavier tackle casting bait from the first bar and wearing boot foot waders.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Tail Chaser said:


> For me fishing the surf in the summer and winter are two completely different things with two different approaches. In the summer I'm using light tackle with lures and fishing the second bar, so I'm barefoot. In the winter I'm using heavier tackle casting bait from the first bar and wearing boot foot waders.


Barefoot definitely works. Most comfortable. I can tolerate a crab or 2 pinch, but I don't like it. I fish the Surfside pedestrian beach at times and there is some major metal and other sharp stuff scattered around and imbedded in the sand there. Not a good place to be barefoot.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

karstopo said:


> Barefoot definitely works. Most comfortable. I can tolerate a crab or 2 pinch, but I don't like it. I fish the Surfside pedestrian beach at times and there is some major metal and other sharp stuff scattered around and imbedded in the sand there. Not a good place to be barefoot.


Yikes, yeah that's no bueno. I'm usually anywhere from HI to west side, so haven't experienced that. I started fishing barefoot around 2010, after a full day spent playing in the surf with my son barefoot I realized how silly I had been, thinking I need shoes. Before that it was old sneakers.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

karstopo said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/CROC...gclid=CPjmquu5z8wCFYqPfgodtxUHpg&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> These swift water aren't your normal crocs, they stay on much better and you can usually wiggle out any bits of shell.


Thanks! I'll have to go take a look at them.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I bought a pair of these at Academy today for only $20. They lace up tight and feel light enough that you cold swim in them if things got hairy. I'm going to give them a shot for wading this summer.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/orageous-mens-drainage-river-shoes?repChildCatid=3314687


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

sometimesfisher said:


> lol that list is great. Can you imagine dressing like that every time you wanted to donate a coupla skrimps?
> 
> So, I mentioned that I usually wear keens, but my whole surf fishing ensemble usually goes something like this:
> 
> ...


 Sorry for the hijack, but, need times and dates you will be fishing sometimesfisher (wearing that ensemble)!!! LOL. J/J - it's all about comfort!!


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Crocs


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

tpool said:


> Sorry for the hijack, but, need times and dates you will be fishing sometimesfisher (wearing that ensemble)!!! LOL. J/J - it's all about comfort!!


Lol I added that one part to get a rise but no one bit. Fishing pun to which I only allude.


----------

